

How Fast The 'Windows Monopoly' Is Getting Destroyed - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-monopoly-is-getting-destroyed-2013-7

======
darkarmani
Wow, what terrible link-bait.

>Microsoft's "Windows monopoly" hasn't been so much destroyed as rendered
irrelevant.

> But only 15 years after the government went after Microsoft for anti-trust
> violations, the idea that the company ever had a "monopoly" on anything is
> hard to even understand.

It was never disputed that they had a monopoly. Why all of the scare quotes?

> In terms of market value, Microsoft's loss of power has long been visible:
> The stock is still trading at about half the level it hit at the peak of the
> tech boom 13 years ago.

Really? Stock price is the indicator? Does it matter that they had a stock
split in 2003? Or that they pay dividends now?

